# Air Racers 3D movie on IMAX



## bobbysocks (Oct 17, 2011)

This flick comes out in IMAX sometime in Feb 2012. it should be awesome!

Air Racers 3D - The Film || Official Film Site - Flying into IMAX Theatres in February 2012

and a little more info...

http://www.generalaviationnews.com/2010/09/22/imax-movie-on-reno-air-races-in-the-works/


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, that should be a good test of intestinal fortitude!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 18, 2011)

it sure should! I have never been to an IMAX but years ago in niagra falls ( canadian side ) they had this 180 degree theater. you stood on this line while they played some ancient film of a plane swaying through the crand canyon, a roller coaster, a stock car on a race track, etc.. people were falling over because of the tricks it played on the mind. with THIS, they better put air sickness bags on the back of each chair....lol.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2011)

I flew in a souped up Lancair years ago, 50 feet, 250mph, what a rush!
Was in the back of a Mustang, 100 feet, 250mph, a rush in stereo!!!

Can't wait for this one, if it ever gets to Oz.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2011)

bobbysocks said:


> it sure should! I have never been to an IMAX but years ago in niagra falls ( canadian side ) they had this 180 degree theater. you stood on this line while they played some ancient film of a plane swaying through the crand canyon, a roller coaster, a stock car on a race track, etc.. people were falling over because of the tricks it played on the mind. with THIS, they better put air sickness bags on the back of each chair....lol.



I did that too! What a mind Eff! If you had told me about it before I went in, I would have cried BS. But once in, I was weaving and bobbing.


----------

